# Sonoma County Harvest Fair wine Competition



## vinobrotha (Sep 25, 2015)

I found out my 2014 Viognier took a gold medal at the amateur wine competition. I only made 2.5 cases of it now friends and family want a bottle. I wish I made more.


----------



## AZMDTed (Sep 25, 2015)

Congratulations, that looks beautiful!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 25, 2015)

Congrats, vinobrotha! I like that label.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 25, 2015)

vinobrotha said:


> I found out my 2014 Viognier took a gold medal at the amateur wine competition. I only made 2.5 cases of it now friends and family want a bottle. I wish I made more.



Congrats!  Gee, I wouldn't mind a bottle of that myself.....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2015)

Well done for sure! Congrats!


----------

